# Buying Whole Fish for feeding from the Grocery Store?



## azynsouljah (Feb 21, 2007)

My typical petstore frozen food runs out too quick. I want to buy a cheap whole fish at the grocery store and then cut it into pieces..and then store in my freezer. What kind of fish do you guys recommend for feeding? Are there some fish that is off limits for Ps? Should I clean the fish in any way? I had a black piranha that ate a live guppy and then died instantly...I dont want this happening again. Thanks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Any fish, shrimp and other seafood fit for human consumption is fine for your Ps as long as the kind of fish is not too oily.


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

catfish fillets are good and what he said^^^^^


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

p1ranha said:


> catfish fillets are good and what he said^^^^^


I read that the bullhead cats have thiaminase.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Most people suggest sticking with white fish like catfish or tilipia. The red or pink fish(salmon) have alot of fat and your fish end up being fat.

I've bought whole tilipia, then filleted them when I got home. Or you can buy a bag of smelt for around 5 bucks.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

baga shrimp well cost $6 or less and have ruffly 50-70 shrimp in it... go for it man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Died instantly???







How??


----------



## azynsouljah (Feb 21, 2007)

sweet...thanks for the responses! ill probably get a whole "white" fish and a bag of shrimp...i like to mix up their diets so they stay hungry. is it bad to try and fatten up your Ps? I want them to look big and vicious...

i went to petsmart and brought guppies (i usually get minnows from petco, but i didn't think there was a difference)....and my fish was dead the next day. the other black in the tank was a lot smarter and refused to eat the guppies...bottom line, DONT USE GUPPIES AS FEEDERS!!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

in the past when i had numerous tanks and lots of p's to feed i went to the fish section and talked to the manager and asked them to save me the fish scraps from any white fish that they cleaned. I even offered to pay for it but he told me that they throw it away anyway. I ended up more food than i knew what to do with. might be worth a try


----------

